# Prince Bishops course - Ramside Hall



## Marshy77 (Jun 14, 2017)

Played both course's over the weekend on our annual golf trip. Stayed overnight on a Sunday driver deal and had 2 round, evening meal and breakfast. 

Played the Prince Bishop (the older course) 2nd so could sum up both courses. This is by far the better of the 2 courses - all our group agreed. As far as hotel course's go this is a good one with a variety of holes and in extremely good condition. Saw so many greenkeepers working on the course whilst we played and looked to be taking pride in their work, fairways were immaculate as were the greens. 

Fairly steady start over the 1st 2 holes, some tough par 3's ranging from about 115 to 170 yards. Water comes into play on about half the course (if I remember correctly). Again some blind holes from the tee with doglegs and some risk and rewards holes too - if brave enough or long enough to take on. 

The course felt like a proper course, well put together and really flowed. Again a bit of a walk but not as much as the Cathedral. Some really nice holes, some testing holes and some very scoring holes. 

All in all our group of 13 all enjoyed this course and would definitely play it again. 

Overall a great trip. The hotel is really nice. We had the carvery evening meal which sounds very Toby but was all good quality with plenty of options as well as the standard roast. Hotel prices for drinks, no more expensive than any other hotel. Breakfast was really nice and plenty full. If you have times there's a spa and gym plus another bar and Asian restaurant within the spa complex.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jun 19, 2017)

I've been lucky enough to play both courses FOC as a corporate guest over the past two years. I didn't enjoy the Cathedral course and if you speak to members many of them will say the same. It almost seems a course built to show off, to prove a point. Great, but I'd rather not play it thanks.

I think Ramside is a smashing set up, the courses are immaculate, the Prince Bishop is a fair course that doesn't aim to beat you up but is a decent test. Bar area is very nice and prices are fair. It needs to market itself a little better as it is well worth it's place on the stay and play circuit.


----------



## Marshy77 (Jun 19, 2017)

Lord Tyrion said:



			I've been lucky enough to play both courses FOC as a corporate guest over the past two years. I didn't enjoy the Cathedral course and if you speak to members many of them will say the same. It almost seems a course built to show off, to prove a point. Great, but I'd rather not play it thanks.

I think Ramside is a smashing set up, the courses are immaculate, the Prince Bishop is a fair course that doesn't aim to beat you up but is a decent test. Bar area is very nice and prices are fair. It needs to market itself a little better as it is well worth it's place on the stay and play circuit.
		
Click to expand...

Totally agree. It just didn't feel right and was so difficult in that wind. The old course felt like a proper golf course.

My only criticism of Ramside is that we didn't get a dedicated golf group booking team like all our other trips have had at Carden, Slaley etc which meant making amendments and bookings etc took a while to be answered. 

We've been planning trips for 5/6 years and never heard of it until one of the lads mentioned it last year, it's perfect for stay and play/sunday driver.


----------



## wuuki456 (Jun 20, 2017)

I'm a member there and it's good to hear you enjoyed it,  most of the members prefer to play the Prince Bishops over the Cathedral. There's a couple of daft holes on the Cathedral but I do like the Cathedral it's a totally different type of golf to the other one. It's still a new course and it's only been open a couple of years so it still needs to develop in certain places.


----------



## Marshy77 (Jun 20, 2017)

wuuki456 said:



			I'm a member there and it's good to hear you enjoyed it,  most of the members prefer to play the Prince Bishops over the Cathedral. There's a couple of daft holes on the Cathedral but I do like the Cathedral it's a totally different type of golf to the other one. It's still a new course and it's only been open a couple of years so it still needs to develop in certain places.
		
Click to expand...

I or we would probably go back and play both but not for a few years - mainly because we like to try different places and because I think the course does need a few years to develop, like you say. The whole set up though was really good. The guys in the clubhouse bar/restaurant really looked after us and are a credit to Ramside.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jun 20, 2017)

wuuki456 said:



			I'm a member there and it's good to hear you enjoyed it,  most of the members prefer to play the Prince Bishops over the Cathedral. There's a couple of daft holes on the Cathedral but I do like the Cathedral it's a totally different type of golf to the other one. It's still a new course and it's only been open a couple of years so it still needs to develop in certain places.
		
Click to expand...

There is a hole on the Cathedral where you have to walk down a ridiculously steep slope on incredibly smooth and slippy tarmac.  Only a short path but bonkers. It must be lethal when it is wet. That was the case when it first opened. Has that been softened to make it less lethal or is it still the case? Does it cause issues or does it just look lethal but is actually okay?


----------



## JT77 (Jun 20, 2017)

I was a member there a while back when it only had 27 holes, I thoroughly enjoyed my time there and some friends still are members there. The prince bishops course is very good, the whole set up of the club is good also with practice facilities etc. 
Played the new 18 last year and though I enjoyed it, it wasn't as good as the 1st 18 for me, but still a decent course, as a Sunday driver I would think it would be great as the hotel spa etc is a great set up.


----------



## Marshy77 (Jun 21, 2017)

JT77 said:



			I was a member there a while back when it only had 27 holes, I thoroughly enjoyed my time there and some friends still are members there. The prince bishops course is very good, the whole set up of the club is good also with practice facilities etc. 
Played the new 18 last year and though I enjoyed it, it wasn't as good as the 1st 18 for me, but still a decent course, as a Sunday driver I would think it would be great as the hotel spa etc is a great set up.
		
Click to expand...

My mate played it when it was a 27 and said the 9 hole course was pretty decent, with some nicer holes than the new course. 

Yes the sunday driver deal is an absolute bargain. The food was spot on and plenty, the hotel is lovely and like you say the practice facilities and clubhouse are great.


----------

